# Forum Update Progress



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Iâ€™m sure you are all wondering how the updates have been going so hereâ€™s the scoop. Yesterday I upgraded our hosting plan to double what it was. Today I called Invision Power Services, Inc. and purchased the most up to date version of the forum software they had 2.0.0 Final with lifetime license and support. Release date is in the next 2 days sometime. This release also has spell check and many other new features. Also purchased the advanced unlimited integrated chat as well. I talked to the programmer that actually writes/codes the gallery software and was told that as of today they do not have a converter to convert our photo gallery over to the Invision Gallery however it was on the top of their list of things to do. It seams that they have received a flood of requests for a Coppermine to Invision Gallery converter. When they do complete it, and I here it will be in the near future we will also go the integrated Invision Gallery . Well thatâ€™s it for today guys and gals. More to comeâ€¦

PS: Donâ€™t be surprised if we have a new Forum tomorrow. A little birdie said it just might happenâ€¦









Vern


----------

